# Sweetie, I'm not pregnant..........



## MohaimenK (Jan 5, 2011)

so I was told by a lady.

It was after a photo shoot, as we were walking to the car. Saw a family of 3 walking and well, there's no way anyone wouldn't think she was pregnant. So I slowed down and asked "excuse me, have you had your maternity shoot yet? :banghead:

and you know her answer........

and I apologized and quietly walked away. They walked behind me the whole 1/2 mile till we reached our car and theirs were parked RIGHT BEHIND MINE!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 5, 2011)

:lmao:

That is the kind of luck I would have. Thankfully I havent done it yet.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 5, 2011)

You never *EVER* *EVER* ask that question.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 5, 2011)

Awkward! :er:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 5, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> You never *EVER* *EVER* ask that question.



You'd be surprised how much it's actually asked though. And not just sweet old woman-ish "How far along are you?" kind of questions either. At an old workplace of mine, a very rude co-worker had asked another co-worker if she was pregnant (because she had gained some weight over the past few months). The girl in question had broken down crying... The other girl didn't know that her father had died two months ago.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 5, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> You never *EVER* *EVER* ask that question.



+1


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh no you didn't!!!! :lmao:


----------



## bigboi3 (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL.  this is funny.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 5, 2011)

HAHAHA. Sorry Mo, thats funny.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 5, 2011)

We kindda thought she was f'in w/ us after because there was just no way. I mean, lesson learned and all but you know when a woman is 7-8 month pregnant. She was not fat. Perfectly normal body. This is what it looked like! Maybe just a little bit bigger


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 5, 2011)

erose86 said:


> Have you never seen the episode of house where the woman looked pregnant because she had a benign tumor in her stomach?



haha YES! That's the other thing that ran through my mind! I thought of that episode and was feeling like crap if she had a tumor. Man what a day that was! This is a few months old but I thought I'd share this w/ you all finally.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2011)

maybe she just had a baby..


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 5, 2011)

She may have been, 

When I was pregnant with my first some walmart "photographer" (I use that word very loosely) was trying to give me coupons and said something like you will need these once your baby is born (I was a very LARGE 8 months or so) I looked her dead in the eyes and said, "what baby? Im not pregnant." I was clearly pregnant but it shut her up.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> You never *EVER* *EVER* ask that question.


Well, apparently sometimes you do!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I guess I ain't the only one asking this!


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 5, 2011)

Only ask that question if you're ready to follow up with:
"I also can help with before and after shots for Weight Watchers."

Or maybe they're into "sploshing"?


----------



## Crystal (Jan 5, 2011)

My Dad once asked "That Question" to a lady - she replied "NO, IVF.... I VERY FAT! I agree you should never ask!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a question that shouldn't be asked unless the woman in question is visibly crowning. 
Please tell me you didnt have your shiny new advertisement decals on the car.......


----------



## CCericola (Jan 5, 2011)

*Open mouth insert foot* Ooops! Although, if I looked like I'm pregnant I would SO take advantage of it. Get a seat on the bus, people open the door for you, store clerks let you use the bathroom anytime, you can pig out at a restaurant without getting nasty looks...


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm one of those that get really pissy when someone asks me if I am pregnant... 

My youngest child is almost 4 years old... Before I got pregnant, I weighed 105 lbs. After having my almost 4 year old, I weighed 175. I still look like I'm 6-7 months pregnant and get asked all the time when I'm due. I hate it. Can't stand it, but at the same time, I've tried several times to lose weight and just haven't had much success at all. 

Just had to throw my $0.02 in


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 5, 2011)

Try this the next time Mo, "Aren't you a bit old to be having a baby".

Emile 





> People in college started a rumor that I'm anorexic...



That is what I thought too but never said anything.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^   LOL  ^^^


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 5, 2011)

Emily your body's like a super model.........


----------



## Geaux (Jan 5, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Emily your body's like a super model.........




Smooth moves ya got there Mr. "Are you Pregnant?"  LOL


----------



## phiya (Jan 5, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Emily your body's like a super model.........



And with that duck face...errr.... blue steel look, I'm sure you could land some shoots.  I could work with you to get a portfolio together if you'd like.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 5, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Emily your body's like a super model.........



At 5'2", more like a 3/4 scale supermodel.  :lmao:


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey maybe you shouldn't put that sign on your car after all.


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 5, 2011)

i understand its somethin ya dont ask. but he was tryin to be helpful. its not like he said "wow lady u must be pregnant." 

unless someone is being intentionally disrespectful, i dont think its too much to be a little understanding. but i will never be pregnant and that may be one subject thats not fair to judge unless u have been or will someday be.

sounds like she was pretty understanding tho. dont think its somethin that ya should feel to awful bad about


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 5, 2011)

I bet that comment shot her self esteem wayyyyyyyy


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2011)

*takes notes*
never ask "that" question 



wait a sec will this be on the end of term exam? ?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 5, 2011)

I am getting a kick out of this thread.  

Our daughter was asked this question one time & quickly responded " no, I am just fat".  This is a girl who has a dad like Emile & a mom who has always been trim.  I am 5'8" & as heavy as I have ever been in my life @ 140 pounds.  Most of my adult life I was 120lbs. with a 28" waist.  Go figure.  

You see Emily, I understand, been there.  Just like to tease you.


----------



## Rekd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, you NEVER ask. 

But don't worry, when my wife was pregnant she would CONSTANTLY mess with people asking her about it. 

The looks on some people's faces... Priceless! :lmao:


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 5, 2011)

Bo knows... not to ask a lady if she's pregnant.
Mo don't


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm waiting for someone to ask me at the gym if I'm pregnant!  I like to run and even at 19 weeks...clearly having a belly (since it's my third)....I run about 4 miles on the treadmill.  People stare at me with wondering eyes and I know they are dieing to ask!  LOL  Another few months when I'm HUGE I'm sure someone will say something!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jan 5, 2011)

you know, I once was forcefully ejected from a bar for insinuating the same thing to the bartender. . . . .


----------



## scotch59 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lollollollollol :lmao: 

i think thats funny.. and awkward at the same time. I probably would never bring up that question.. especially to a stranger, but hey.. made for a good story.


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 5, 2011)

i just dont think its always necessary to make somebody feel bad if a comment was made with good intentions. 

but i agree that shouldnt be asked. touchy subject and i imagine its a mistake only made once haha


----------



## vtf (Jan 5, 2011)

Rekd said:


> Yeah, you NEVER ask.
> 
> But don't worry, when my wife was pregnant she would CONSTANTLY mess with people asking her about it.
> 
> The looks on some people's faces... Priceless! :lmao:


 
Like when someone offers you a piece of gum and you exclaim,
"What! Is my breath that bad???"

Try it, its fun.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I stay WAAAAAAY away from those types of questions.


----------



## LittleMike (Jan 5, 2011)

erose86 said:


> I was part of a forum of hormonal, crazy, married women...


 

  :lmao:


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah yes... When my son was 3, he asked a lady in the check out line if she had "a baby in her tummy."  I was embarassed, so I back peddaled and said "oh he asks that about a lot of ladies because I have a friend who is pregnant" and he looks at me and says "No I dont!"  Its a HUGE thing... never to assume.  However if you do it and get that response once, you will never do it again.  Lesson learned (unless of course you're dealing with a 3-year old) :er:


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 6, 2011)

erose86 said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes... When my son was 3, he asked a lady in the check out line if she had "a baby in her tummy."  I was embarassed, so I back peddaled and said "oh he asks that about a lot of ladies because I have a friend who is pregnant" and he looks at me and says "No I dont!"  Its a HUGE thing... never to assume.  However if you do it and get that response once, you will never do it again.  Lesson learned (unless of course you're dealing with a 3-year old) :er:
> ...



If I recall... she just kind of laughed embarassingly but I tried not to look at her... I also remember wanting to get OUT as fast as possible.  Thought I would dislocate his little shoulder pulling him out of the store at the speed of light :meh:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> You never *EVER* *EVER* ask that question.



^^^^^ x10


----------



## Reyna (Jan 6, 2011)

After I had both my children, I looked VERY pregnant for at least 1 or 2 months. I already felt super uncomforable about it, I couldn't imagine someone asking me that. My advice, never, ever, ever, ever ask a woman if she is pregnant.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 6, 2011)

Reyna said:


> After I had both my children, I looked VERY pregnant for at least 1 or 2 months. I already felt super uncomforable about it, I couldn't imagine someone asking me that. My advice, never, ever, ever, ever ask a woman if she is pregnant.



Well yeah I wasn't that blunt about it "hey lady look big, u pregnant? how bout a photoshoot of that belly of yours???"


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Reyna said:
> 
> 
> > After I had both my children, I looked VERY pregnant for at least 1 or 2 months. I already felt super uncomforable about it, I couldn't imagine someone asking me that. My advice, never, ever, ever, ever ask a woman if she is pregnant.
> ...



^ *That* could have gotten you smacked!:lmao:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 6, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeah I wasn't that blunt about it "hey lady look big, u pregnant? how bout a photoshoot of that belly of yours???"
> ...


 
Smacked?  Are you kidding me?  That could have gotten him shot!

Or at least a swift kick to the jewels.........


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 6, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...



Oh yes... definitely worth a kick to the jewels.


----------



## stroker (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm... I was thinking about asking one of my teachers that today in class... I cant tell if she just ate ALOT over the hollidays or if she is in fact prego. But I guess im blunt like that, glad that I didnt now. Finals were today lol.. 
But I mean it's a good possibility, newly married and 27 years old(she constantly shares her fears about being 30 and "ancient").


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 6, 2011)

:lmao:
That sux. 
Open mouth insert foot!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 6, 2011)

stroker said:


> Hmmm... I was thinking about asking one of my teachers that today in class... I cant tell if she just ate ALOT over the hollidays or if she is in fact prego. But I guess im blunt like that, glad that I didnt now. Finals were today lol..
> But I mean it's a good possibility, newly married and 27 years old(she constantly shares her fears about being 30 and "ancient").



I can find out for you! You want me to send her an email and ask her if she wants a maternity shoot?? :lmao:


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 6, 2011)

AprilEye said:


> Ah yes... When my son was 3, he asked a lady in the check out line if she had "a baby in her tummy." I was embarassed, so I back peddaled and said "oh he asks that about a lot of ladies because I have a friend who is pregnant" and he looks at me and says "No I dont!" Its a HUGE thing... never to assume. However if you do it and get that response once, you will never do it again. Lesson learned (unless of course you're dealing with a 3-year old) :er:


 
LMBO you can always count on a kid to say what they are feeling or thinking...when my son was 4 we were in an elevator and a heavy lady got on...and my son (who cld sing the jingle to 1800 my lemon and many other commercials) says to her "hey have you called Jenny yet?"
the doctor in the elevator just chuckled...I sank down to the size of a ant and tried to hide in the back of the elevator. lol


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 6, 2011)

erose86 said:


> NikonNewbie said:
> 
> 
> > AprilEye said:
> ...


 
oh yeah..that was nothing, before the lady got on the elevator he asked the doctor in the elevator (who had a cast on his foot) if he broke his foot...the doc was very formal...he says "looks that way...why are you at the hospital today?" and he says..."my mom's butt is bleeding really bad and she got a headache from it"

I had just had my dtr 4 days earlier and hemorraged...I was there for an MRI to see if I needed a patch from the epidoral...wtf...my husband laughed so hard...the doctor just looked at me...I told him "I just had a baby...you know...whole deal..."
he looked around for the baby...I said "shes in NICU"...after that it was dropped...then Dean gets on the heavy lady...Je-SUS...and things haven't changed much with this kid.

I pray no one ever knows this embarrassment.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

NikonNewbie said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes... When my son was 3, he asked a lady in the check out line if she had "a baby in her tummy." I was embarassed, so I back peddaled and said "oh he asks that about a lot of ladies because I have a friend who is pregnant" and he looks at me and says "No I dont!" Its a HUGE thing... never to assume. However if you do it and get that response once, you will never do it again. Lesson learned (unless of course you're dealing with a 3-year old) :er:
> ...



If it were my kid I have felt the same sort of embarassment for outspoken-ness. When I have grandchildren, I am going to love them for their keen ability to observe and their spontenaiety. :mrgreen:


----------



## deebert (Jan 6, 2011)

This thread is hysterical.  That's all.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jan 6, 2011)

bigboi3 said:


> LOL.  this is funny.




This is funny as hell!  LMAO.


----------

